# Afternoon project...getting in shape



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I spent the afternoon doing a bit of woodworking, but nothing to do with slingshots.

I bought a set of weights and bench the other day and have been trying to get

into better shape. I'm quite enjoying it, and picked an easy routine from bodybuilding.com

to start things out.

One thing that was missing was the adjustment on my bench to make it more user

friendly for doing squats. There is none. So, I decided to build some from 2x4's and some

wood screws. It cost me less than $25 to complete, and I'm hoping these will do the trick.

Keep in mind they won't see a lot of weight, so I'm hoping they should be sturdy enough.

Here are a couple of pictures. I just have to add another couple of coats of paint and then

we should be set up to make squat'n easier

.

Thanks for looking.

Sean


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Squats are a key exercise for strength and fitness. Good for back health to prevent injury.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job, Sean. I use a stationary bike, a universal weight machine, and an inversion table for my thrice weekly workout ... and walk the dog a couple of miles everyday. But the universal weight machine has no provision for squats. Probably just as well as my osteoarthritis is pretty bad in my hips, and starting to show in my knees ... just had xrays today to check the progress. I do not mind getting older, but I hate getting old.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey, thanks guys. Love doing squats so far.

Charles, sounds like the 3 times a week is just about right! Walking the dog is bonus, and not to be discounted, it gets us

off our arse's.  I've seen quite a few of the universal gyms, bowflex, etc but enjoy working out with free weights and it

ended up being cheaper.

Take care of that osteoarthritis.


----------

